

SXSW rejected our application without reviewing site, any similar stories? - mtdev

Long story short, we got our rejection letter from SXSW today and checked our sites administration panel to see if they used any of the beta invites we sent them to review the site. They didn't use any so there was no way they could have looked through the site we submitted. It seems to me that they should at least do a little review work if they are going to collect a fee for the service.&#60;p&#62;I was wondering if this was typical and if anyone else here has similar stories.
======
andrewhillman
That sucks. If they charged a fee to review and consider your site and you can
prove they didn't use the invites I would call them out on it. Not cool..
unless they didn't need invites.

~~~
mtdev
You need an invite to use/see 80% of the site. Maybe the 20% was that bad!

